# Ibs is gone for 7 month ,please read!



## Greenenvey (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi everyone, I wanted to share with you what I consider a miracle for me and I pray it helps some of you too. I've had IBS since I was about 6 years old. I always had diarrhea, I was always sick with a stomachache, it was very harsh to live like that as all of you know all to well, the. Last year I had my gallbladder out and omg my diarrhea got 100 times worse, it was every day all day long. I actually was getting depressed and really felt like mabey I had colon cancer or something awful. I tried everything and I mean everything to stop the diarrhea I couldn't even leave the house , it was so freaking stressful. My husband got scared and insisted I have a colonoscopy and I also had a endoscopy and nothing was found thank god... this is were my life changed the dr. Looked at me and said I'll give you something that will help with the diarrhea I almost laughed in his face because I've tried it all.. he sent me home with a prescription of cholestyramine powder and from that day on 7 months ago I've never had diarrhea again... my life has been completely changed!! I want to help you guys out so bad that are suffering with this, please please give it a try, ask your doctor for it. Do whatever it takes to try this stuff and please post back how it worked for you.


----------



## PD85 (Aug 19, 2010)

Glad you found a competent doctor and some relief at last!

Cholestyramine is exactly what is needed for someone who has gallbladder problems, or no gallbladder at all. Especially if you don't have a gallbladder, you are nearly guaranteed to need it. But I think everyone with IBS-D should try it, as it is cheap and helps many people.


----------



## Greenenvey (Jul 14, 2018)

I agree I think everyone should try it because I had severe diarrhea long before I had my gallbladder removed a year ago.


----------



## MarqueeMoon (Jul 17, 2018)

Hi Greenennvey,

Glad you found relief. I have been struggling IBS-D on and off for the past 10 years. End of last year went to a gastro doc for the first time because I was having a low-dull pain under might right rib cage that would last all day. The doc ignored the IBS and after a few test said that I had one 2cm gallstone. I never had a gallbladder attack and I certainly did not meet the usual criteria for gallstones (I was not female, over 40, and I am a fit person). I thought my gallstone might be cause by my lomotil use, slowing down my gastro tract, who knows. The gastro doc wants to do a HIDA scan on me in the coming future months. But like I said, I have yet to have a gallbladder attack, only just a dull stabbing pain that comes and goes.

I am afraid of failing the HIDA scan and having my gallbladder removed because I know my IBS will increase.

With Cholestyramine, are you able to eat anything you want without having to worry? Did you have gallbladder attacks before you decided to have your gallbladder removed?


----------



## Greenenvey (Jul 14, 2018)

Hi yes I had a few gallbladder attacks before it was removed, although my attacks went the normal attacks you read about most people having. They didn't even think it was my gallbladder until I had a scan that showed the stones. And yes I can now eat whatever I want to eat, its amazing I just eat and dont even worry about it anymore. Some days I may have to use the restroom a couple times but never diarrhea. It's been heaven for me.


----------



## Brehigley (Jul 18, 2018)

Hi, I have had IBS for 26 years. When it first started is was both constipation and diarrhea. Seven years ago I had my gallbladder removed and everything changed. I went to predominately diarrhea. The doctor put me on cholestrymine but it did not help. About two years ago I started having explosive episodes and not making it to the restroom. Went to see my doctor and he recommended a gastro doctor. Went to see gastro and he recommended a colonoscopy. Couple weeks later went in and had the colonoscopyand ended up in the hospital for five days due to two holes punctured thru colon. It has been a month now and still healing since he had to open me up. I am still going seven to ten times a day, but now I am having severe cramping. I have been reading a lot the last couple of days and have started on soluble fiber and closely watching my diet. Wish me luck. I am so tired of not being able to leave my home!!


----------



## annod7432 (Jun 9, 2012)

Brehigley, That is terrible! I hope it is improving.


----------



## annod7432 (Jun 9, 2012)

Greenenvey, is this still working for you?
I have had this problem for many years... had my Gall bladder removed about 12 years ago and as I recall the explosive issues increased. I am going to speak to my gastro md about this med!


----------



## LuSmith (Dec 15, 2011)

Ah, wow I have to have my gallbladder out next year probably because of a polyp that isn't going away and it's got me worried! The surgeon kept insisting everything will be fine and normal, but I know my IBS will probably get worse because of it :/

This has given some insight and actually I never would have known about this medication if it wasn't mentioned here so thank you, I'll make sure to prepare myself with some for after it's out.


----------



## Greenenvey (Jul 14, 2018)

Hey guys yes it's still working for me, and I pray it helps you too!! I want to to help you guys so bad because I know it can be hell.


----------



## Vic Murillo (Aug 14, 2018)

Hi im new here I have been suffering from IBS-D for 12 years with some months feeling good and some onths feeling bad, right now im on one strong episode where I have to take extreme care of what I eat and all the doctors just send me diets and digestive enzimes like libertrim Im seekeing for help here


----------



## Mr.Ford (6 mo ago)

PD85 said:


> Glad you found a competent doctor and some relief at last!
> 
> Cholestyramine is exactly what is needed for someone who has gallbladder problems, or no gallbladder at all. Especially if you don't have a gallbladder, you are nearly guaranteed to need it. But I think everyone with IBS-D should try it, as it is cheap and helps many people.


Can I use Rosuvastatin instead of cholestyramine? Cholestyramine is not available in our country.


----------

